
World Health Organization daily reports in visual analytics - erezson
https://www.va365.de/coronavirus-covid-19
======
erezson
My friend enjoy creating visual analytics of almost everything. This time he
made for the daily reports by the WHO daily updates. They publish it every day
in PDF format (AFAIK) and he update his analytics also every day.

Thought that you might be interested...

